# Will You Be Watching?



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

The Almighty Piers Morgan is going to be discussing something that is close to our hearts.
Will he attack us? Will you be watching?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have not witnessed his show since his unprofessional tirade against the gun owners of America president, and doubt I will. I have sent 3 emails to businesses that advertise during his show and swore off their products as best I can for his sponsoring of him.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

Not a chance...........first he is an idiot pushing the progressive agenda, secondly he is not even entertaining.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

No, and I don't think the LGS should have him there doing a broadcast. I hope people take their business else where for them doing this. IMO, he's doing it just for the money and not for gun rights!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I refuse to watch anything at all on that liberalist channel.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Who is LGS? I didn't ask what his show was suppose to be about I just dismissed watching it, but what was the show suppose to be about?



ekim said:


> No, and I don't think the LGS should have him there doing a broadcast. I hope people take their business else where for them doing this. IMO, he's doing it just for the money and not for gun rights!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd watch Piers if I want to lower my IQ by several points...
I have to dumb down to get it, so why go there?
Thing is...that right on the heeels of gun control comes prepper control...mark my words...it's coming. 
You will be labeled as a malcontent for being an independent thinker and not aligning youself with the hive mind...


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

listening now still no show,,, most likely he will show after the lgs closes to do the show


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

Nope. I have better things to do. In fact, every possible thing I could think of is better than watching that insignificant leech.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Morgan may be English but he's certainly no gentleman, for example he was disgracefully name-calling American competitors in the Celebrity Apprentice a few years ago and he comes across as an overgrown attention-seeking spoilt commie brat.

And he's a *proven* liar, he was editor of the big Daily Mirror and was sacked for faking a front page photo of Brit soldiers allegedly mistreating Iraqi prisoners, which ties in with his anti-patriotic pinko views, all commies are natural-born lying bastards-
_"A lie told often enough becomes the truth"- Lenin_









BBC NEWS | UK | Politics | Editor sacked over 'hoax' photos


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Who is LGS? I didn't ask what his show was suppose to be about I just dismissed watching it, but what was the show suppose to be about?


LGS = Local gun shop.
I must have miss understood, I thought he was doing his show at a gun shop in Texas. Still won't watch/listen. If it is suppose to be at a gun shop then the shop owner is aiding and abetting the enemy for money, IMO. The shop owner is a fool if he does this at his shop, IMO.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I am surpirsed there is a local gun shop in NY - probably headed out of business anyway.

It doesn't change my mind; can't watch him and don't want to click on CNN for having him;
his pathetic treatment of decent people who disagree with him has gone to far - I hope they
send him back across the pond where he belongs.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

PS now I have nothing against gay people, though I dislike dishonest people and those who hide they are gay are to me dishonest. My nephew, who's met P.M. and is definitely "out" as a young gay man swears he's a closet homosexual (PM). My nephew was a top 40 finalist on America's got talent several years ago; he said PM didn't like him on the show in front of the audience, but sure liked him plenty off the camera.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah Morgan is probably a closet gay, here's a news item from last December-

*Piers Morgan Calls For Gay Marriage 'Amendment' To Bible *
_The former newspaper editor has called for an "amendment" to the Bible to allow for same-sex marriage..._

Piers Morgan Calls For Gay Marriage 'Amendment' To Bible

It ties in with his commie views because psycho Stalin said to attack a countries patriotism, morality and spirituality, so if anybody follows those views it's a dead giveaway that they're a commie sewer rat.
Like I said earlier Morgan has already faked a pic to hit the Brit Army and undermine patriotism, now he attacks morality and spirituality by wanting to re-write the Bible. The sooner America deports him for "Anti-American behaviour" the better.

_"America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: 
its *patriotism*, its *morality* and its *spiritual life*. 
If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within." 
-Joseph Stalin_


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

First let me say that I myself never watch and never will watch Piers Morgan. That being said, I only watch CNN to get current events. I can't say that I disagree with any of you, I'm of the same opinion.....I've got a couple of ideas but those are better left in my head and not written down if you know what I mean. If you're going to watch a tv news broadcast what's a good network, I think they all spin topics to advance an agenda. I definately won't watch FOX because they have a habit of falsifying what they report. But I am a current events freak...I just want to know when something/anything happens on this planet of ours....I want to be one of the first to find out and bug-out if you know what I mean. I went looking for a .223 rifle and found that there were not any to be found, even the display models were gone! Ammo, including .22 shells, is non-existant. What the hell is going on, is this the begining of the end, is it too late to start prepping and time to just hope for the best? I don't know, I think this is just a hickup and that supplies will return to normal soon----except of course for the AR's. That's still up in the air unfortunately.

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Gary


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

This is about a guy that is anti gun. Bringing in a question of his sexual habits/lifestyle is no better than throwing out the race card, pure BS. Like wise it will do NO good to talk/debate with him, he's not going to change his mind, so why bother giving him more air time.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The LGS was in Katy, TX just outside of Houston. On the show was Greg Abbott and Ted Nugent. Greg Abbott is our Attorney General. He stated he will not support any weapons or magazine ban. I didn't watch it but it did make the local news here. Also Alex Jones organized a protest outside. AND PM did fire an evil black gun at the indoor range.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its not about him being gay or not; its about him be dishonest about it. Its like BJ Clinton; its not about what he did in the oval office its about what he said about it under oath. People get caught up in sex; its not about the sex its about what they say to people and how they reprsent themselves.



ekim said:


> This is about a guy that is anti gun. Bringing in a question of his sexual habits/lifestyle is no better than throwing out the race card, pure BS. Like wise it will do NO good to talk/debate with him, he's not going to change his mind, so why bother giving him more air time.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Morgan annoys people, that's why the TV companies love him..
There's a definite trend nowadays towards TV shows that are confrontational and rude with people arguing with each other because it boosts the ratings.
TV is like a gladiators arena where people can sit munching popcorn and watch people tearing each other apart.
Morgan knows it, which is why he makes a point of being obnoxious so the TV execs will keep hiring him..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Gary said:


> ...I went looking for a .223 rifle and found that there were not any to be found, even the display models were gone! Ammo, including .22 shells, is non-existant. What the hell is going on.....


Sorry to butt in, I'm a Brit and know zilch about guns, but isn't .223" a bit small? Do they have zomb-stopping power? If I could buy a gun I'd go for a .38" revolver and a 7.62mm rifle, but like I said, what the hell do I know about guns..


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

First, you are very correct. The .223 is a relatively small bullet, not much bigger than a .22; the reason it's so much more leathal or damaging is the amount of gun powder in the rather large cartridge. I myself do not believe in revolvers; harder to reload quickly and a very limited number of shots. I too have my "sniper rifle", it's a .270. I don't know I just prefer semi-automatics. And while the .223 and .22 are really small...........if you aim true, to the right area, they're just as deadly!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah but my beef with .22 bullets is that even though the big powder content in the cartridge gives them fantastic muzz velocity, the velocity quickly drops off due to air resistance over longer ranges.
Also, if the zomb is behind light cover such as a wooden fence or tin shed, or saplings and thick brushwood, the .22 bullet will lose a lot of kinetic energy penetrating that cover before it reaches the zomb.
Even worse, if the zomb is wearing a bullet-proof vest, (even a cheap home-made thin steel plate), a .22 will lose energy like crazy.

By contrast, something heavier like a 7.62mm AK-47 'cannon' will go through light cover and vests as if they're not even there because of the bullets larger mass, it's all to do with the laws of physics and I think there's an equation that covers it:- E=mc2. (Oops not that one!) 

PS- as for revolvers, I think they're not as prone to jamming as autos, so i'd definitely plump for a volver. (In fact I'd always carry two in case one did jam, the zombs better not mess with me)..


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yeah but my beef with .22 bullets is that even though the big powder content in the cartridge gives them fantastic muzz velocity, the velocity quickly drops off due to air resistance over longer ranges.
> Also, if the zomb is behind light cover such as a wooden fence or tin shed, or saplings and thick brushwood, the .22 bullet will lose a lot of kinetic energy penetrating that cover before it reaches the zomb.
> Even worse, if the zomb is wearing a bullet-proof vest, (even a cheap home-made thin steel plate), a .22 will lose energy like crazy.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right about cover and armor, but unless they're wearing a kevlar mask they're not safe, because I ALWAYS aim for the head and I'm pretty good at putting two bullets through the same hole. As for cover, even if I were using a heavier caliber weapon (as I said I do have) I'd never waist ammunition shooting at a wall like they do in old westerns. Sorry, I know you said you were a Brit, but what was it our General's told they're troops when fighting the Brit's all those years ago.........don't shoot until you see the whites of their eyes? Nice chatting with you!

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Gary said:


> ...I'd never waist ammunition shooting at a wall like they do in old westerns...


Yeah but if its a thin wooden or tin wall it might be worthwhile putting a few rounds through it to nail the zomb on the other side.
Check out this zomb running from the bus into a lightweight white shed at 0:30, the marines then riddle the shed with smallarms because they know it won't stop bullets.
Skip to 5:30 to see the zombs busted ass-


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Piers Morgan just got a lesson from Ted Nugent Lets Piers know he is full of crap


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

I love watching Uncle Ted do what he does best............Tell it like it is!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Sorry to butt in, I'm a Brit and know zilch about guns, but isn't .223" a bit small? Do they have zomb-stopping power? If I could buy a gun I'd go for a .38" revolver and a 7.62mm rifle, but like I said, what the hell do I know about guns..


The 5.56x45 gets a lot of bad press as being under powered but it actually has the more muzzle energy than the civil war 1855 spring field that everyone thinks was so devastating Muzzle energy 5.56x45 55 grain 1250ft/lbs 1855 springfield = 1001 ft/lbs Actually I don't understand why our soldiers are not trained to use both 5.56x45 and 7.62x51 depending on the battle field, they could pick which weapon to use. If in Afghanistan I would like the longer range 7.62x51 but in the jungles I would prefer a 5.56x45.

PS: Lucky Jim Can't England find something Piers Morgan can do over there maybe put him back on Britain's got Talent or something.
That would be a good trade we send you Piers Morgan back and you can send us Amanda Holden in his place.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> ...Lucky Jim Can't England find something Piers Morgan can do over there maybe put him back on Britain's got Talent or something.
> That would be a good trade we send you Piers Morgan back and you can send us Amanda Holden in his place.


We don't want him back!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I did enjoy watching Ted Nugent rip him a new one!!!


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> The 5.56x45 gets a lot of bad press as being under powered but it actually has the more muzzle energy than the civil war 1855 spring field that everyone thinks was so devastating Muzzle energy 5.56x45 55 grain 1250ft/lbs 1855 springfield = 1001 ft/lbs Actually I don't understand why our soldiers are not trained to use both 5.56x45 and 7.62x51 depending on the battle field, they could pick which weapon to use. If in Afghanistan I would like the longer range 7.62x51 but in the jungles I would prefer a 5.56x45.


You know, I've heard of the 5.56 but I don't think I've ever actually seen one. I'll have to look that one up. I live in the woods, so that's why I use my .270 as a sniper/long range rifle. Yes it is my deer rifle but I figure any tool that accomplishes two task's is a good tool, and the .270 has plenty of knock down power and can reach out and touch someone for quite a distance. I must admit though, the reason I'm so pro-AR is because of asthetics. Sorry, it just looks MEAN! lol

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

Gary said:


> You know, I've heard of the 5.56 but I don't think I've ever actually seen one. I'll have to look that one up.


Ok saw one and yes it's just as mean looking as the .223, BUT it would have too have the modified rail system I want to be able to attach things like laser sight, flash light, and front grip. My son-in-law say's they make a grip that has retractable bypod legs  He's in the Army, I hope to be able to find them on shelves soon.

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Gary 
Almost all AR-15 use the 5.56x45 in fact almost all .223s now have the 5.56x45 cambering even if the barrel is marked .223 cal it is a 5.56x45. The .223 you are talking about is the 223 Remington that can also be used in the AR-15 but the 5.56x45 shouldn't be used in a 223 Remington. Any barrel that is meant to just use the .223 Remington will have ".223 REM" marked on the barrel not ".223 cal ".


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Morgan stop preaching gun control to the Americans and get back here to Britain, we've got a crackpot on the loose up on Dartmoor who you can sort out-










http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/Mys...tory-18079873-detail/story.html#axzz2KE1Jmsgi


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Hey Morgan stop preaching gun control to the Americans and get back here to Britain, we've got a crackpot on the loose up on Dartmoor who you can sort out-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit a serial sheep killer :shock:


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Where those sheep or sheeple ? Inquiring minds ya know. You can tell by if they were grazing.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Incidentally the shootings took place towards the end of January over a week ago, yet the Brit cops have only just released the news today (Feb 7th),nothing's allowed to interrupt tea breaks over here! 
Our coppers should be out rounding up all rifles from licensed owners within a 25-mile radius to forensically match the bullet to the rifle.
Heck there must only be about a dozen high-powered rifles in the area anyway so it would'nt be a big job at all.
I hope they've also taken a statement from the surviving sheep..

If this was America the papers would be having a field day with headlines like "DARTMOOR SNIPER MANHUNT!", and Hollywood would have started filming a movie based on the incident starring Arnie, Sly or Willis..


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I hear hardcore sheep enthusiast wear hip waders and place the sheep's hind legs inside the hip waders with their legs so theirs no need for pre-coitial gun play. But do i condone this behavior? Naa-aa-aa-aa-aa-aa-aa-aa-a. I believe their Valentine's Day cards read, "I Love Ewe"

true story... I'm jus sayin...


punch


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

punch said:


> I hear hardcore sheep enthusiast wear hip waders and place the sheep's hind legs inside the hip waders with their legs so theirs no need for pre-coitial gun play. But do i condone this behavior? Naa-aa-aa-aa-aa-aa-aa-aa-a. I believe their Valentine's Day cards read, "I Love Ewe"
> 
> true story... I'm jus sayin...
> 
> punch


I hear those sheep enthusiasts practice safe sex by putting a big red X on the sheep that kick!:grin:


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

punch said:


> I hear hardcore sheep enthusiast wear hip waders and place the sheep's hind legs inside the hip waders with their legs so theirs no need for pre-coitial gun play. But do i condone this behavior? Naa-aa-aa-aa-aa-aa-aa-aa-a. I believe their Valentine's Day cards read, "I Love Ewe"


I think you've just cracked the case, the gunman went out to meet his sheep girlfriend but found her in a relationship with another sheep so he went into ballistic Jimmy Cagney mode and said "Uuuh...ewe dirty rat...uuuh..." and shot them both


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I hear those sheep enthusiasts practice safe sex by putting a big red X on the sheep that kick!:grin:


Meangreen, You're killin me man! ROFL!


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Seems like he's a guy you'd be interested in. To me he's offal not even worth mentioning


Wow! Really? You wanna joust with me new york? Dontcha have enough problems up there? 
I can't throw a dead cat here in TEXAS without hittin a hi-cap mag.

punch


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I hear those sheep enthusiasts practice safe sex by putting a big red X on the sheep that kick!:grin:


I think that's mostly in Australia mate, they're always running out of red paint


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I think that's mostly in Australia mate, they're always running out of red paint


I don't cause it seems that the sheep killer is right there in England! Did they swab those sheep for DNA?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Man this give another meaning to the phrase " Watch out for a wolf in sheep's clothing".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually sheep enthusiasts aren't hard to spot. Just ask them how their sex life is and they answer " not baa-aa-aa-ad"


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

*HEY PIERS MORGAN!* ike I said before, get back here to Britain to sort out our own gun problems before you start trying to tell the Americans how to do it.
Have you forgot that Brit crooks seem able to get guns easy enough such as this crackpot who shot two unarmed Brit policewomen last year-










BBC News - Dale Cregan 'lured PCs to their deaths', court hears


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Piers is a SUBJECT of Britian and not a CITIZEN of the USA so he has no right telling us about our rights! If I had my way I would deport his arrogant ass!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's called entertainment for a reason...
The first couple of times watch Piers was entertaining...after that...not so much. He is the prime reason I switch away from CNN to something else to watch. Guess I don't get to see all the wonderful adds that pay CNN's bills. Just one person voting with his remote...lol


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

More details are emerging about the two policewomen murders I mentioned earlier-
As they walked towards his front door, he opened it and emptied 32 shots from his Glock into them, their body armour gave some chest and upper back protection but their heads and abdomens weren't covered. 
As her mate went down with a severed spinal cord, the other policewoman stood her ground and went down fighting, firing her tazer.
So like I said before, *get back here Morgan *and stop preaching about gun control to the Americans!

Dale Cregan Trial: Fugitive Turned Attention to Police


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

policewoman stood her ground and went down fighting, firing her tazer.

Don't you see what's wrong with your country?


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> policewoman stood her ground and went down fighting, firing her tazer.
> 
> Don't you see what's wrong with your country?


exactly, a flyswatter vs. a cannon. such a waste...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, crooks and crackpots seem to be able to get guns easy enough in Britain, yet ordinary citizens are virtually banned from owning one, meaning Britain is a country where only the criminals are armed!
(We've got a few Armed Response Police Units scattered around over here but they'll usually take an hour to arrive)


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yeah, crooks and crackpots seem to be able to get guns easy enough in Britain, yet ordinary citizens are virtually banned from owning one, meaning Britain is a country where only the criminals are armed!
> (We've got a few Armed Response Police Units scattered around over here but they'll usually take an hour to arrive)


That is why we in the US want to stop gun control at all costs!


----------

